# Problem beim Senden von File



## javaRules() (24. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage: Wenn ich ein Fileobjekt serialisiere (Standart) und übers Netz verschicke, dann verschicke ich doch nicht die wirkliche Datei, sondern nur eine Referenz, mit der der andere nichts anfangen kann, oder?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (25. Mrz 2008)

jo, richtig... 

Das erste was mir grad einfällt:
Da müsste man schon ein paar streams hier und da aufmachen und in die richtige richtung umbiegen, damit die daten aus der datei über das netzwerk zu "dem anderen" fließen...

aber ich kenn mich da nicht so wirklich aus, könnte evtl auch irgendwie anders wesentlich einfacher gehen...


----------



## javaRules() (25. Mrz 2008)

theoretisch kann ich objekte mit dem objectoutputstream verschicken. da kann ich doch quasi mir eine klasse package o.ä. schreiben.


```
class Package implements Seriazable {
      String filename;
      String filecontent;
}
```


einfach den inhalt der datei einlesen und schicken... bzw. byte[] könnte man auch als content nehmen....[/code]


----------



## 0x7F800000 (25. Mrz 2008)

ich meine, dass es nur unnötiger umweg ist. Du kannst beliebige daten aus beliebigen daten auslesen:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...13_003.htm#mj26d9b647ee1e7c0c22aef91f1a596fa1
und zwischen diese File-auslese-schreib-Datenstöme musst du nur den Datenstrom reinhängen, der übers netzwerk die beiden pc's verbindet, also sowas hier:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...17_007.htm#mj428ed9617d0142a4a925e0807dc38fd1
Irgendwelche neuen klassen dazuzuerfinden wäre da unsinnig, warum soll man irgendwelche objekte schicken, wenn es mit den einzelnen byts genausogut geht?


----------



## javaRules() (25. Mrz 2008)

Hab mir mehrere Pakete erstellt. Auch einen Manager, der die serialisiert, verschickt bzw. empfängt und deserialisiert. Damit kann ich alles ressourcensparend verschicken. Habe heute morgen schon fröhlich ein paar Audiodateien über einen selbst erstellen Echoserver verschickt. Sehr spaßig^^


----------

